# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Hemofilie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hemofilie 

Hemofilie is een erfelijke afwijking in de bloedstolling die voornamelijk bij mannen voorkomt. Vrouwen kunnen echter wel draagster zijn, wat inhoudt dat zij zonder zelf ziekteverschijnselen van hemofilie te hebben de aandoening aan hun kinderen kunnen doorgeven. 

Door deze aangeboren afwijking in de bloedstolling duren bloedingen bij mensen met hemofilie langer dan normaal. Dit komt doordat één van de factoren nodig voor de bloedstolling, stollingseiwit factor VIII (hemofilie A) of factor IX (hemofilie B) geheel of gedeeltelijk ontbreekt. 

Hemofilie komt voor in verschillende vormen: van licht tot ernstig. De ernst wordt bepaald door de hoeveelheid factor VIII of factor IX, die door het lichaam zelf nog wordt aangemaakt. Bij een ernstige vorm van hemofilie ontbreekt de betreffende stollingsfactor vrijwel geheel. Door het tekort aan factor VIII of factor IX komen met name, bij ernstige vormen van hemofilie, inwendige bloedingen voor in gewrichten (scharniergewrichten zoals de enkel, knie of elleboog; maar ook in schouder- en heupgewrichten), in spieren en in zacht weefsel. 

Deze steeds weer terugkerende bloedingen in gewrichten en spieren kunnen bij niet of te laat behandelen veel schade veroorzaken aan het bewegingsapparaat. Daarnaast bestaat voor iedereen met hemofilie een verhoogd risico op nabloedingen bij het trekken van kiezen, operaties en ongelukken. Omdat mensen met een lichte(re) vorm van hemofilie weinig klachten hebben, moeten juist zij hierop extra alert zijn. 

Vroeger werd hemofilie 'bloederziekte' genoemd. Deze term kan de indruk wekken dat mensen met hemofilie enorm veel bloed verliezen wanneer zij een wond hebben. Dat is echter niet het geval. Uitwendige bloedingen komen weinig voor en geven zelden ernstige problemen. Grote (snij)wonden moeten net als bij iedereen met zorg behandeld worden in het ziekenhuis. 

Behandeling 

Pas sinds de jaren zestig is hemofilie goed te behandelen. Toen werd een methode ontdekt om stollingseiwitten uit menselijk bloedplasma te zuiveren. Hierdoor werd het mogelijk het bij mensen met hemofilie ontbrekende stollingseiwit intraveneus (in een ader) toe te dienen. Tegenwoordig worden deze stollingseiwitten ook langs biotechnologische weg gemaakt, het recombinant faktor VIII en IX. Wanneer mensen veel last van hun hemofilie hebben worden zij enkele malen per week uit voorzorg behandeld, de preventieve of profylactische behandeling. Behandeling van hemofilie geschiedt gewoonlijk in de grote, meest academische ziekenhuizen door een kinderarts, een internist of een hematoloog (stollingsarts). De regelmatige behandeling van hemofilie, dat wil zeggen het inbrengen en het toedienen van het stollingsproduct, kan heel vaak thuis door de persoon met hemofilie zelf, zijn partner of een van zijn ouders worden verricht. De behandeling van hemofilie kan met bijwerkingen gepaard gaan. Zo treedt bij ongeveer tien procent van de mensen met een ernstige vorm van hemofilie de vorming van antistoffen op. De vorming van deze antistoffen of remmers kan de behandeling ernstig bemoeilijken. Deze remmervorming treedt vooral op jeugdige leeftijd op, dat wil zeggen binnen de eerste 50 tot 100 behandelingen met een stollingsproduct. In het verleden is de behandeling van hemofilie gepaard gegaan met de overdracht van virusinfecties (hepatitis C, aids). Tegenwoordig zijn de gebruikte stollingsproducten zodanig beveiligd dat de overdracht van hepatitis C en aids - normaal gesproken - niet meer mogelijk is. 

Lees meer op de Nederlandse Vereniging van Hemofilie-Patiënten
(Bron: Nederlandse Vereniging van Hemofilie-Patiënten,medinet.be)

----------

